# Latest Frye/Knicks Notes...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NetIncome said:


> From Chad Ford at ESPN Insider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The more I think about him,the more I like him..Hes in Grovers gym and put on 16 pounds of muscle....He has a refined offensive game,and since Zeke is not trading Marbury,Frye is a very good complimentary player.He works the pick and roll very well..

Zeke knows talent,and drafting a 2 guard over a big man makes absolutely no sense to me....

lets see if JC comes into camp 15 pounds heavier and Ariza comes back with a jump shot


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Whoa dang...this sucks for Golden State doesn't it ?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

can someone say STEVEN HUNTER

Mark my words this kid has bust written all over him UNLESS he proves that he isnt soft on the NBA level


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> can someone say STEVEN HUNTER
> 
> Mark my words this kid has bust written all over him UNLESS he proves that he isnt soft on the NBA level


Steven Hunter is a bad example....Hunter has no developed skills to speak of,and never showed any.he kicked butt in the pre draft workouts,and is a physical specimen....

You are 100% correct that Frye has the appearance of being soft and at times played that way..But as the season went on,he certainly didnt play soft..In march madness,he averaged close to 20 per game,10 boards and 5 blocks...His lowest scoring game was a blowout where he only played 24 minutes...He also out played Bogut in their one head to head meeting.More importantly,he is working on his definciencys

He worked out with grover and has put on 16 pounds of muscle and increased his vertical..hes up to 256...And more importantly,his game is well suited for marbury..hes a very good pick and roll player,and accurate within 18 feet..



he can also play the 4....We have to get bigger in this draft..Ariza has shown me enough to believe that he is a jump shot away from being a more athletic Bruce Bowen..And JC certainly deserves a chance,especially if he comes into camp at 220...

I am all for Frye


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Max Payne said:


> Whoa dang...this sucks for Golden State doesn't it ?


No. It sucks for the Knicks.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

truth said:


> Steven Hunter is a bad example....Hunter has no developed skills to speak of,and never showed any.he kicked butt in the pre draft workouts,and is a physical specimen....
> 
> You are 100% correct that Frye has the appearance of being soft and at times played that way..But as the season went on,he certainly didnt play soft..In march madness,he averaged close to 20 per game,10 boards and 5 blocks...His lowest scoring game was a blowout where he only played 24 minutes...He also out played Bogut in their one head to head meeting.More importantly,he is working on his definciencys
> 
> ...


 Please don't call Ariza an athletic Bruce Bowen...Bowen is the dirtiest player in the game and one I hate with a real passion. I like Ariza a lot. The only reason Bowen is a good defender is because refs let him get away with being all elbows and sliding under players shooting. He needs to be flogged and then stoned to death. Ariza has excellent lateral speed and incredible agility, two things that are non-existent when it comes to Bruce Bowen.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

not much upside


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

BrettNYK said:


> No. It sucks for the Knicks.


Oh, and BTW, everyone with half-a-brain knows that this is a smokescreen on Isiah's part. Only idiots (IE Chad Ford) believe this load of steaming hot pile of crap.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/48141.htm 



> Thomas will draft either a center or swingman at No. 8. Most scouts view Frye as the best center after top pick Andrew Bogut and, as a senior, ready for a rotation. Frye's rising stock has him now in the lottery.





> "I don't think they got to see the full extent of what I have to offer," Frye said of his senior season at Arizona. "I've worked on my athleticism, jump shot. I've matured a lot. Take what you saw during the season and add 100 percent to that."


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BrettNYK said:


> Oh, and BTW, everyone with half-a-brain knows that this is a smokescreen on Isiah's part. Only idiots (IE Chad Ford) believe this load of steaming hot pile of crap.



here is why i disagree 100%...

Zeke went to great lengths to get J.C...
Due to h20's injury,JC was thrust into the starting lineup...he showed us some very good things,and he showed us some very bad habits...

I am sure they are monitoring his progress in the off season.For Zeke to draft a shooting guard is basicaly an admission that J.C can never become more selective in his shot selection,and that J.C cant grow(physically) into a 2 guards body.It is also an admission that Ariza will never develop the jumper necessary to play the 2/3.I dont see it that way,and you can be dam sure after 1 year Zeke is not ready to own up to a "failure"..Not happening and he is correct in doing so....

One way or another Zeke must get a 5 for this team.One that is a legit 6'11" and can play.Its the glaring weakness of this squad and for him not to address it would be insanity...

And if you look at Fryes numbers in march madness,he was as dominant as any player out there......

If Green is available at 8,grab him......other than that,we have to get bigger thru the draft unless kwame is available.And there would be nothing wrong with kwame and Frye


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Kwame Brown and Petro would be even better. I have admit, you make a lot of good points. I base my opinions of players on what I have read about them. I haven't seen any of these players and am not going to say I want someone based on hearsay, which is what all of us do. We all more or less base our opinions on players on what we have read. The scouting consensus have said that Frye was soft and light in the ***. I took that as the gospel so I've never thought of grabbing him, at least not at 8. Now, I'm reading that he is that hottest thing going. Which is good, but that soft tag is still bothering me. Who knows what IT is going to do, I just hope it's a big (preferably Bynum or Petro or Vasquez or Splitter).


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Frye outplayed every center Arizona faced last year including Lawrence Roberts and Andrew Bogut. I would be happy if the Knicks took him with the 8th pick. People put too much emphasis on him being a 6'11" 248 pound beanpole. There are more important things in basketball than a player's height and weight. Frye can shoot better than most centers, rebound very well, he made 83% of his free throws his senior season, he's played very well in big games and is a very smart player. Plus his grandfather was a Tuskeegee airman.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man take Taft over him. Look, the bottom line is, if you're soft, no amount of weight that you put on will make you less soft. I think Isiah is taking Taft. Frye is going to be soft once he gets a shot packed by a guy like Amare or Duncan. Please don't take Channing Frye. This town will eat him alive.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man take Taft over him. Look, the bottom line is, if you're soft, no amount of weight that you put on will make you less soft. I think Isiah is taking Taft. Frye is going to be soft once he gets a shot packed by a guy like Amare or Duncan. Please don't take Channing Frye. This town will eat him alive.


I think i would settle for soft over lazy.....I havent watched alot of frye,but the little I have seen of him i was very impressed...I really like the feact that he went straight to Grovers and put on 16 pounds of Muscle....

From the games i have seen of him,he was dominant.And he outplayed Bogut in their matchup....If you look at his numbers during the madness,he excelled and played really well against a very physical oklahoma state.

i would be suprised if Zeke takes Taft....I think he needs a "sure" thing at 8 and can gamble at 30....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Outplaying Bogut doesn't mean much, when you also play with much better talent around you, then Bogut did at Utah. No one in their right minds would take Frye over Bogut and Taft may have this lazy rep, but he will be a better player than Frye will be. 16 lbs of muscle doesn't mean much to me either. Steven Hunter did the same thing and he's garbage.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Outplaying Bogut doesn't mean much, when you also play with much better talent around you, then Bogut did at Utah. No one in their right minds would take Frye over Bogut and Taft may have this lazy rep, but he will be a better player than Frye will be. 16 lbs of muscle doesn't mean much to me either. Steven Hunter did the same thing and he's garbage.



Hunter doesnt concern me..He had a very averge college career and shot up due to his predraft workouts..He really isnt skilled at all.Its not a great comparison.My concern is more that Frye is the next Loren Woods...

Why do you like Taft so much??Or do you just not like Frye?
I know nothing about Vasquez,Splitter is no longer an option,and Bynum and Petro are years away..

Most scouts felt that Frye was a steal outside the lottery..If I want lazy,ill trade for Kwame


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Taft, because Carl Krauser was a horrible decision maker at Pitt and never gave Taft the ball enough. Against Pacific (and their two big men), Taft looked like a legit center, only to watch Chevy Troutman have 4-5 turnovers in a row. Krauser, held the ball for so long and never actually did anything with it, that I could imagine Marbs taking it to the rim and dishing off to Taft for dunks many times a game. 

Taft is big and physical, with great hands, Shotblocking, but he tends to get down when he doesn't touch the ball. If you watched Pitt, they played a deliberate style of offense and then didn't even feed him the rock. How do you not feed your Big East ROY from a year ago? That's just stupid. A year ago, I felt he'd be a better pro than Okafor. That talent that he has, didn't just disappear. 

I think he'll be a better pro than college player, by far.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm the Zona guy here, I guess.

I had plenty of opportunity to watch both Woods and Frye, and there are huge differences that the gurus aren't aware of;

Woods has always had the physical tools to be an all-star center, but he's never had the mental ability to focus. Not that he has a character issue in a bad way, but he has always viewed even the slightest bump in the road as K2. As a result, Loren is his own worst enemy and derails himself bi-weekly.

Frye is not as tall as Loren and isn't as versatile of a leaper either, but Channing has far better fundamentals and a much more impressive set of skills. Channing is very intelligent, and as a result very coachable. He absorbs, learns, and he applies - that makes him the Anti-Woods. He's also one of the best people one will ever meet. 

Frye's big question mark has always been his 'softness'. No, he's not really that soft. His problem is politeness. Last year he probably let out 3 'yells' on vicious dunks, bringing his career total to 3. I think he helped an opposing player up after 2 of those dunks. 

One thing for sure - if you guys do wind up with Frye, he won't be an embarrasment to your fan base for poor behavior.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See that's the thing. Frye is a nice kid, but man, it's hard to shed the label of being soft. The pros turns tough guys into wimps. I hope he becomes the best he can be, but I don't think NYC is the town for him.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> See that's the thing. Frye is a nice kid, but man, it's hard to shed the label of being soft. The pros turns tough guys into wimps. I hope he becomes the best he can be, but I don't think NYC is the town for him.


Gotta agree on the whole. I would rather see Frye at Golden State, or even Phoenix. I'm sure that Frye knows that those are better situations as well. But what Channing has always done is strive for the best/top. That's how he went from a 210 lb. kid ranked in his class by hoopscoop as the 160th best HS prospect to a probable lottery pick.

Funny thing is, Frye doesn't even need the NBA. His parents are both CEO's of large companies, and he's a bright young man with a corporate future waiting for him as soon as he chooses one.

But Channing likes basketball and intends to explore a career in the NBA

Nevermind that the knock on David Robinson for years was that he had no killer instinct as well...

Time will tell, but Frye will NOT be a Loren Woods. Channing SHOULD be a 4 at the NBA level with his skill set. Unfortunately, it's almost a lock that he will be a 5.

Channing is a great young man - I have to go back to Sean Elliot (1988) to find a guy with even a comparable character to come out of AZ. He'll never be an 'enforcer type'. He'd be more likely to approach the other bench with a box of band-aids and a pizza. He still competes as hard as anyone else though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I definitely hope he succeeds at the pro level. He reminds me of Richard Jefferson (in terms of demeanor) and I love me some R-Jeff.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well I definitely hope he succeeds at the pro level. He reminds me of Richard Jefferson (in terms of demeanor) and I love me some R-Jeff.


Forgot about RJ.

Strangely, RJ had the more humbling upbringing, but Frye is the more humble person by far. RJ is hilarious and is a total quote machine.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Just pushes another player down to the Lakers at 10, which would be good.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

a parent or parents being a CEO means little , bill lambeer's father was a CEO and was one mean guy on the court ( there was a running joke about him being the only player in the league whose father made more than him), but more importantly i find there is way too much of a need to pigeonhole frye in the mix with other arizona players , which makes me think that in actuality very little is known about him that is common knowledge just the stuff around the edges.

frye is not a mean guy on the court and he has generally been a weak player physically , in the last 3 months he has supposedly done alot to disprove that.

the key is to find out whether he is a guy who sees the test coming and is doing some crash studying to skim by and go back to his habits of the past. 

or if he is legit, will continue to work hard and make himself a success .

we can can specualte , but the Gm who drafts him better know.


----------

